# Needing Fishing Buddy



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello, I'am looking to be fishing this spring and summer,just bought a used boat 23' Aquasport duel console. if interested e-mail me.


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Reply to your message*

PM...to you...JT from Baytown/New Waverly:an5:


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

You let me know when your ready I have the cordinates!


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

*about fishing buddy*

Here is a pic of my boat.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice boat. THis boat should cut the wave like paper!


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

Let me know when your ready!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

fishyfreek said:


> You let me know when your ready I have the cordinates!


I have the foods and the beers


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

I was looking for someone that does not drink beer, sorry I'am 54 retired and just want to enjoy some fishing this spring/summer I dont drink are smoke. those days are gone.


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

Let's get tight!!!!!


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

I plan to launch from San Leon,Texas City Dike,and Galveston, I have not offshore in a small boat, my boat just has one engine.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

motorman007 said:


> I plan to launch from San Leon,Texas City Dike,and Galveston, I have not offshore in a small boat, my boat just has one engine.


Get with Capt. Billy here with Sea Tow. For $149.00 per year you can venture out a little further offshore with some peace of mind knowing that someone will come get you if you run into any problems....it's well worth it and he's a good guy to boot.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

007 for some reason i heard you are the 2cool towing service not Sea Tow


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

redman35 said:


> 007 for some reason i heard you are the 2cool towing service not Sea Tow


If I can help someone that's in the area that I'm fishing, I will....but.. I only carry 22 gallons of gas.


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello,I have allready bought boatus towing if I would had known I would had went with sea tow


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

Works for me!


----------



## baystealth07 (Nov 30, 2009)

*fishing*

have you ever considered going offshore with a buddy boat? with a single engine that is the way to go. if interested pm me and this spring and summer we can run out there.


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Fishing Buddy*

Hello, I tried to e-mail some of you back about fishing but e-mailed shows failed reply, you can call me 281-421-1806 Randy


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

PM sent.


----------

